# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Почему вы не обращаетесь к врачу/психотерапевту?

## Простоя

Кто перестал надеяться получить помощь. Вопрос к вам. Почему вы не обращаетесь к врачам, психологам, психотерапевтам? 

Могу рассказать о своем опыте, хотя он и не так важен в контексте данной беседы, наверно... 
Я долго не могла найти правильное лечение своей депрессии и прочих "глюков", но спустя какое-то время мне все-таки поставили диагноз (не один). После чего я стала посещать курсы психотерапии. Принимала таблетки. С таблетками мой личный опыт пока не очень, а терапия дает реальные изменения в поведении и образе мыслей. Правда, это все занимает много времени. Посему вывод: чем быстрее вы найдете своего врача и/или психотерапевта (не все будут вам подходить и правильно помогать), тем быстрее получится вылечить невроз.

----------


## neji

вопрос из категории "почему ты до сих пор не ищещь работу?"
риторический вобщем (

----------


## Traumerei

А мне со своими Gluck-ами (нем. счастье) неплохо живётся  :Wink:  Почти не мучают - чего со мной ссориться ? Это когда они только появились - всяческие сложности бывали,сами понимаете, такой период - нужно было притереться друг к другу...

Бытует мнение, что на психологов идут, чтобы разобраться в себе. Помните ? - Medica, cura te ipsum! Достигается ли эта цель в процессе обучения - никому не ведомо. Хотя, в случае если результат положителен, то стоило бы пропустить с психологом стаканчик-другой, чтобы " Ты меня панимаишш?" - " Я тебя панимаааю"  :Smile: 

В первое время ходила по психологам разных рангов, впечатление приятное - милые они люди. Особенно психиатр понравилась. У меня даже был рецепт с какими-то чудо-таблетками , так что Traumerei не хухры-мухры, а псих самый настоящий (в значении : человек, живущий _душой_)  :Smile:  

Психотерапия, я так понимаю, _по Фрейду_ ?  Буду рассказывать о своём идеальном детстве *оно действительно было безукоризненно, хотя бы вследствие того, что миновало*, а мне указывать на нереализованное либидо или ещё какую обидную штуку...

Помимо всего прочего существует финансовая сторона вопроса. Дело даже не в том, что я такой вот жлоб. Просто психотерапия - абстрактная вещь, за которую платить почти унизительно. Для меня унизительно само осознание факта общения за деньги (!!!) Понимаю, не права в том, объективно любая полезная деятельность должна достойно оплачиваться, но в моём окружении (даже здесь, на форуме) обитают люди, мысли которых бесценны априори, а тот, кто продаёт свои идеи - вызывает как минимум недоверие... ( Ограждаясь от возможных стрел непонимания - да, я за общество, построенное на труде альтруистов) К тому же каждый индивидуален, а есть ли кто, кроме Бога, знающий мои _индивидуальности_ лучше, чем я сама ? Порой конечно необходим новый воздух, бесспорно, но это тоже самостоятельно можно реализовать, только вот реальная Traumerei - недружелюбный и замкнутый монстр в аспекте общения...не потому, будто это моя природа, а поскольку наблюдается некий разлад в том, что могу дать людям и в том, что они могут дать мне. 

А ещё вдруг напишут какой диагноз, я возьму да и поверю,как поверила в своё счастье - что тогда делать ?  :Smile:  

P.S. Очень рада, если Вам реально помогает психотерапия и ни в коем случае не желаю подрывать веру в то.

----------


## _lamer

> Хотя, в случае если результат положителен, то стоило бы пропустить с психологом стаканчик-другой, чтобы " Ты меня панимаишш?" - " Я тебя панимаааю"


   Психотерапия - такое же искусство как и любое другое. Режиссёр не решит математическую задачку, а сухарь, страдающий запорами, не напишет грустную повесть. 
  Судя по тому, что я читал, психиатрия (не психология) - куда более тонкая и серьёзная вещь чем кажется, но чтобы уметь этим заниматься, нужно иметь особый дар. Я читал примерные зарисовки лечения у таких как Вильгельм Райх, Александр Лоуэн, Эрик Бернстайн (в т.ч. групповая), Нэнси Мак-Вильямс. Это всё зарубежные авторы. Я подозреваю, что у нас в России из всего пытаются сделать завлекаловку, либо - жесткая советская психиатрия психозов. Я изучал все подходы. Единственное, чего не хватает, так это особого дара и желания работать с людьми. Думаю, в Москве и Питере можно найти неплохих терапевтов, но они будут брать большие деньги. Обаятельные махинаторы тоже возьмут за дорого. Как различать тем, у кого нет жизненного опыта, тоже непонятно.



> Для меня унизительно само осознание факта общения за деньги


   Это не общение. Общение - всегда на равных. Если я терапевт, то ты для меня объект, я старший и присваиваю себе право вести работу в нужном направлении. В жизни если старший учит младшего, младший (или неопытный) платит тем, что бессознательно становится ребёнком в умелых ментальных руках родителя. В таких случаях - платишь деньги и можешь хамить и сопротивляться. Врач сам должен добиться доверия, разрушить все твои идеи отношения. Твоя броня, тараканы - его проблемы, но он в данной ситуации - главный, потому что априори - больной человек - это тот, кто ниже, слабее здорового, адаптировавшегося, какими бы он ни обладал душевными качествами. Душевные качества всё-таки проявляются в поступках, а у психически больных нет осознанных поступков. Там, где они видят нечто, другие не видят ничего или видят другое. В этом споре не победить. Юродивый - может, потому что у него святая душа и светлые мысли. Он может быть бомжом, может быть Диогеном и к нему может придти спросить совета достопочтенный муж, царь. Психически больные обладают теми же плохими мыслями и намерениями что и "биомасса", но не способны привести их в действия. Мой пример хорошо показывает - в психе при желании найдётся и злость, и ярость, и клыки. В нём всё дремлет, лежит мёртвым грузом. Я не могу сказать, что психически больной отказался от насилия. Его отказ связан со страхом. У меня не стало страха покалечить. Я ничего не делаю, потому что знаю - ничего не изменится, не шелохнётся. 



> а есть ли кто, кроме Бога, знающий мои индивидуальности лучше, чем я сама ?


   Человек познаёт в динамике, а не просто варится сам в себе. В христианстве чем меньше "я", тем более человек находит себя в том, что делает.

----------


## Игорёк

Ответ прост - обращаются те, кто не может найти причину своих проблем. Для большенства причины их проблем очевидны (по крайней мере им так кажется), как очевидно и то что медицина (психиатрия) ничем тут не поможет. 
 Мне интересен другой вопрос. Человек называющий (считающий) себя социофобом идет к врачу (в социум), т.е. перебарывает свои страхи. Так почему не сделать тоже самое, не перебороть себя, и сходить например в магазин, попробовать найти какую-нибудь простую непубличную работу ?

----------


## _lamer

> Ответ прост - обращаются те, кто не может найти причину своих проблем. Для большенства причины их проблем очевидны (по крайней мере им так кажется), как очевидно и то что медицина (психиатрия) ничем тут не поможет. 
>  Мне интересен другой вопрос. Человек называющий (считающий) себя социофобом идет к врачу (в социум), т.е. перебарывает свои страхи. Так почему не сделать тоже самое, не перебороть себя, и сходить например в магазин, попробовать найти какую-нибудь простую непубличную работу ?


   Решил ум показать? Мы так-то не о социофобии вели речь. Социофобия - да, "лечится" тупо социумом - идёшь в социум, с тебя сбивают спесь, учат общаться и всё. Мы о другом - о глубокой невротичности, а не социальных страхах и навыках. И социофобию, умная твоя башка, лечит не врач (а психиатр - это человек с медицинским образованием - ни фига себе открытие!), а обычно психолог. Фобия это не глубокая проблема. Она на поверхности. Не сравнивай тёплое с мягким. Великое множество фобов не имеют никаких других проблем кроме избыточного онанизма. При этом фоб может иметь и депру, и др. заболевания. Глубокие заболевания, психозы лечатся психиатрами. Даже депрессия может иметь пограничный и психотический характер, истерия, ОКР принимать клинические формы. Ты как всегда сусолишь то, что и так понятно и со всех сторон разобрано. У тебя уже, парень, 4000 сообщений. Ничего нового мы от тебя не услышим. Если бы ты следовал своим методикам, то не сидел бы здесь, а раз сидишь, страна советов, значит, твои теории ничего тебе не дали.
  У нас проблема стоит глубже и острее чем просто фобия, которую может преодолеть любой за год-два-три, если решится наконец-то устроиться на работу, а не висеть мёртвым грузом на шее родителей. Проблема в том, что глубокая невротичность лечится довольно проблематично. У вас мало примеров людей, которые перепробовали всё, что только возможно. Я только не лежал в дурке, не пил таблы и мне ничего не кололи. Это последнее на что я иду, потому что организм отказался продолжать бороться, видимо, вследствие перегрузки. Нужно делать какой-то вывод. 
  Потому что болезнь - не только нечто трансцедентное тебе, но и часть твоего самосознания. Людям со стороны бывает виднее, что ты варишься сам в себе, хотя считаешь, что "познаёшь" мир. Объективного мало. Слов - много. Денег - вообще нет - таков итог философии "я не такой как все". Боюсь огорчить, но не такой как все - тоже не такой, не настоящий. "Биомасса" - настоящая. Это устоявшиеся люди, грубые, туповатые, но вполне реальные. Я пока не вижу чтобы кто-то как Маяковский указал на блюде студня косые скулы океана. Те, кто приходят на форум, рассказав, что психотерапевт их вылечил от всего, вплоть до парафрении, чистые позёры (но такие обычно не осознают, что преувеличивают свои проблемы). Тот, кто по-настоящему вылечился, никогда и никуда не вернётся, ну не будет он ходить и "спасать" невротиков. У нас на форуме www.sociophobia.ru произошёл типичный случай, немного освещающий данный вопрос - вернулся старый псих. Обрёл уверенность, "испортился" для фобов. Они начали его троллить и гнобить и его уверенность в себе, которая является плодом опыта в реале, для больных выглядит как несоразмерное ЧСВ. В инете так. Он ушёл, сказав что-то вроде - вот вы такие злобные, поэтому и сидите тут. Ещё один парень тоже социализировался, другой - оба перестали общаться с фобами, один вообще стал относиться с презрением. Конечно, он ходит по тусовкам со своей девушкой, работает. Он для фобов как с другой планеты.
   Фобы в этом плане недалеки от урок - на теле купола, а в голове тьма. В своей среде короли, а в обществе - изгои. Я обычно хорошо смекаю на улице урок. У них особый взгляд. Их за людей не держат, правда, я знаю - если попаду на их территорию, то мне придётся бороться на выживание на равных, они могут убить, опустить. Но и тут фобам далеко до урок - у фобов нет реальной территории кроме собственной комнаты, куда всегда нежданно-негаданно вторгается мама, нарушает порядок и проверяет журнал в браузере. Не представляю какие можно иметь проблемы с теми, у кого нет ничего своего. Даже оказавшись на улице, я попаду под власть бомжей - у них свои законы. Кто ещё ниже? Только хронические психи, в основном с побочкой в виде слабоумия. В шизе мало приятного. Можешь запросто стать дурачком, потерять разум, это страшно. И это не даёт +3 к интеллекту как у Джона Нэша. Ну и фобы, невротики - куда ниже-то. Так в чём сущность проблемы? Существует объект. И потребляет. Отдачи нет. Фантазий - много. Интеллект как у Игорька - до небес (ну раз перечит мне). К чему мусолить? К чему игры? То, что озвучено, далеко от истины. Те, кто здоров, не считает нас за людей, это сущая правда. Они никогда нас не увидят и не встретят. Закон магнита, если хотите. В чём сущность проблемы? Я иду на последний шаг, таблы, уколы. Дальше - неизвестность. Могу не вернуться. Могу стать дураком. У меня шиза. Риск неминуем. У вас и большинства - нет, только глубокие неврозы, депрессии.

----------


## Traumerei

У, круто !  платить за то, чтобы мной командовали и считали "объектом"  :Smile:  

Но если кому-то это действительно помогает - могу лишь порадоваться за них; что русскому хорошо, то немцу, как известно, смерть...




> Человек называющий (считающий) себя социофобом идет к врачу (в социум), т.е. перебарывает свои страхи.


 Напомнили Карлина :"Вот еще кое-что, чего я не понимаю: кассеты для повышения мотивации, книги для повышения мотивации ... Чё такое, чё это вдруг всем понадобилась дополнительная мотивация? Ведь всё же просто — вы либо хотите, либо нет. В чем загвоздка? К тому же, если вам хватило мотивации, чтобы пойти в магазин и купить эту книгу — может, вы уже достаточно мотивированы?! Вам больше не нужна книга! Положите ее на место."




> Закон магнита, если хотите.


 Чем Вы объясните пребывание счастливых (в т.ч. Traumerei) людей на этом форуме ? Интересно было бы услышать версию  :Smile:  Заранее благодарю.

----------


## когда уже

хороший пример - характерно для многих людей - если у человека болит зуб, он терпит до последнего. И только когда прижмет - идет к врачу, когда случай уже запущеный. Причины чаще прозаичны, как и наша жизнь - нет денег, нет хорошего специалиста, который бы помог, страх раскрыть себя перед другим, страх,...хрен знает чего. Часто проще смириться, чем мучать себя врачами.

----------


## когда уже

Траумереи - такая милая девушка...любопытно какие у вас тараканы в голове :Embarrassment:

----------


## _lamer

> У, круто ! платить за то, чтобы мной командовали и считали "объектом"  
> 
> Но если кому-то это действительно помогает - могу лишь порадоваться за них; что русскому хорошо, то немцу, как известно, смерть...


   А на работе не так разве? Ты - объект. Тобой командуют, управляют пока не научишься. Взаимодействовать тоже нужно уметь, на эмоциональном, ментальном уровне. У нас обычно за бутылкой водки терапия, а ты говоришь - немцу смерть. C врачами также - ты платишь, тебя лечат, т.к. ты сама не заточена под это. С учителями как? Бесплатно? А менты? Может, налоги не платить? Никто не работает бесплатно. Бесплатно только кухонный совет, а его качество весьма сомнительно. А объект ты потому, что я - социально адаптированный врач, человек - вижу со стороны лучше в какой степени ты варишься в себе, в какой степени взаимодействуешь с внешним миром, людьми. Есть ОБЪЕКТИВНЫЕ показатели, качественные различия. Там нет цветов. Ты либо деградируешь до кровати, как многие лежат и мастурбируют, считая себя великими. Ну больше ни на что сил не остаётся, а кто-то, даже будучи интровертом, ориентирован на реальность и действует.



> Чё такое, чё это вдруг всем понадобилась дополнительная мотивация?


   Не мотивация, а контакт, живой обмен энергиями. Как обмен жидкостями между мужчиной и женщиной. В интернете не обмен эмоциями. Ты сам в себе и реагируешь на значки как собака Павлова. Такое общение противоестесвенно. 



> Чем Вы объясните пребывание счастливых (в т.ч. Traumerei) людей на этом форуме ? Интересно было бы услышать версию  Заранее благодарю.


   В интернете сидит неликвид, т.е. отбросы реала. Остальное - от лукавого. Нет. Ты просто скажешь - ладно! Рада за твоё мнение. Счастливому человеку нечего делать в инете. Он в реале - бухает, трахается, совершает ошибки, страдает, радуется, чему-то учится. Чему может научиться тот, кто ничего не делает? А невротик живёт именно так, потому что боится ошибки. И закапывается ещё глубже, делая вид, что жить в каморке, не видя людей, не имея друзей, семью, детей, хорошей и любимой работы, денег, что жить так - хорошо! А все остальные просто быдло.

----------


## _lamer

> нет денег, нет хорошего специалиста, который бы помог, страх раскрыть себя перед другим


   Вот и я думаю об этом. Психотерапия - неплохая вещь, судя по клинической психиатрии. Мало кто имеет дар найти подход к человеку. Есть же те, кто работает с трудными подростками. Может, я сам подамся когда-нибудь в социальную сферу. Пока не уверен. Я очень хорошо понимаю людей. Мне не хватает собственной жизненной силы, энергии. Она уходит в болезнь - в этом проблема.
  Есть друзья, девушки. С ними тоже можно раскрываться, но там страх ещё больше чем с терапевтом. Часто ошибка вводит в ещё более глубокий кризис, долго приходишь в себя, не можешь забыть, привязываешься к людям. Я думаю, невротики больше однолюбы. Это плюс если задаца целью создать крепкую семью. Но не с таким же невротиком, ни в коем случае. Иначе обоих потянет вниз или в разные стороны. Никто мне не докажет какие невротики хорошие - сведи их вместе, начнутся проблемы. По одному они интересны, приятны. Взаимодействие - просто кошмар. В инете многие мои "друзья" друг друга терпеть не могут. Они не все знают друг друга, но перегрызлись бы если бы я их познакомил. Прецедент имеется.
  Вообщем найти человека, с кем раскрыться, тоже сложно. С терапевтом хоть знаешь где и как искать. НО! Нужны деньги.
  Я сам сейчас на краю. Ломал себя до последнего. 4 года назад до девушек, до плотного общения с людьми, до конфликтов, разборок, я был как типичный шизоид. Страхи были, в основном в спине. Холодная спина. Но она давала такой "глюк" - я хорошо мог учиться, воспринимал теории, ну поступил бы в ВУЗ и дальше развивался. Меня не устроил такой уровень. Я захотел стать гармоничнее, более разносторонним. Теперь сосредотачиваться не могу, т.е. длительная учёба мне не под силу. Мыслю на уровне динамики, действия, так же как с людьми. Стал гораздо агрессивнее, тогда как раньше вообще не был способен идти на конфликт - бессознательное было как бы холодным. На противодействие реакция - фрустрация или депрессивный загон. Может, надо было остаться более здоровым слабачком? Я иногда задаю себе этот вопрос, когда вижу знакомые формулы, теоретические конструкции. Они уже не вызывают эйфории, буквы и цифры не светятся. Я вижу информацию сухой, вижу скелет. Полёта мысли нет. Просто логические точки.
  Многие..такие как хрустальная принцесса (он же - призрак стима с форума о социофобии) - не прикладывают вообще никаких усилий и остаются на уровне 10летнего подростка, дрочат на анимэ или что там. Но им хорошо. Хорошо - значит, они здоровы? Тоже вопрос неплохой. Да, им хорошо. Меня часто банили за то, что я перегибаю палку. Ну да. Всем откосившим от жизни задолго до 20 лет весело. До поры до времени. А дальше что будет? Родители помрут. Этого ждать? Потом попытаться продать квартиру и даже если не наколют, то доедать год-два-три остатки денег. Потом что? Вопросы есть. Внятных ответов нет. Я за последние 3 года изменился, стал мыслить более по-мужски, чётко, поэтому меня стали раздражать почти все невротики, их разглагольствования. Спорить с дураками на их территории бесполезно, поэтому я сразу увожу в другую область. Размазывание слов по экрану далеко не показатель ума и счастья. По тому как человек реагирует сразу видно насколько он живо отвечает. Или нудит. Или мямлит. 
  Мне тут похвастались что когда-то доходили до финала по покерному турниру, но на финал терпежу не хватало, там уже нервы сдавали. Я сказал, что мне хватало, но до финала не доходил. Я быстро нашёлся. Невротик из любой фразы сделает трактат. В свою пользу.
  Чет много написал. В чате забанили. Что туда не пошло, сюда пошло. По Ломоновскому. Буду ждать конструктива. Не, даже буду рад если кто озвучит какие-то мои минусы, которые я ещё не озвучил. Со стороны-то виднее. Может, реально я совершил ошибку, когда променял вузовское будущее на женское тело, которое испортило мою шизоидную конструкцию? Ну если кто не знает - после этого я схватил острый невроз, он спровоцировал бурление магмы, депра обострилась, меня накрыло как в Нагасаки, еле выполз. Тогда и было впервые в жизни намерение о СУ. Я испугался и погрузился в себя и депру. Это отняло силы. Стало "легче")

----------


## Гражданин

Не одобряю твое предвзятое отношение к Игорьку,однако всегда с интересом читаю тебя. 
Скажи,в чем ты видишь смысл своей жизни и какой видишь ближайшую и отдаленную перспективу для себя?

----------


## _lamer

> к Игорьку


   Когда я был слабаком, не создавал внутри себя тем про "черномазых" или про "сестриц". Я уступал любому внешнему злу и мог остаться хорошим человеком, претерпевая наезды внешнего мира и виня только себя. Если что не так, меня просто загоняло в депру. Я мечтал замёрзнуть насмерть. Мне было легко раствориться, я ни за что не цеплялся. Ну а он, как я погляжу, косит под хомячка. И аватарку взял соответствующую. Жалости она не вызывает. Вот я действительно забивался в угол. Я был альфа омегой, т.е. шестёркой до конца. Это правильно. А быть слабаком и предъявлять претензии, пытаться мелко пакостить - противно смотрится. Хочется быть плохим - убивай кого-нибудь. Грабь. А мелочность..это то, что хочется пнуть под зад. Нужно знать своё место и не рыпаться. Или отвоевать его. Остальное - курам на смех.



> Скажи,в чем ты видишь смысл своей жизни и какой видишь ближайшую и отдаленную перспективу для себя?


   Мне не за что зацепиться. Я с детства чувствовал, что легко становлюсь зависимым от внешних вещей, подсаживаюсь на них. Потом сломал это. Но никакого импульса к внешнему миру изнутри у меня не появилось. Я всё равно тяготею к регрессии, на уровень депрессивного нежелания, чистый дзен. Даже влечение легко растворяется в депре. Я полагал, что зацеплюсь за ..ну инстинкты ещё не погибли. На них можно сыграть и задуматься о создании семьи, но они всё-таки слабее. Я чувствую, что пытаюсь зацепиться, найти в себе что-то эгоистичное, какое-то желание и направить его вовне, чтобы была та самая цель. Но проходит время..и я уже не могу удерживать это в себе. Мысль теряет силу, растворяется в моём плавающем состоянии. Мне всегда было важнее как я себя чувствую, всё зависело от настроения. А на него не влияли такие вещи как деньги, социальный статус, отношения людей. Я мог бы работать за небольшую зарплату (хоть кем), читать то, что мне интересно, слушать музыку, смотреть фильмы и всё. Мне ничего не было нужно. Мне мешали две вещи - агрессия других людей - я ничего не мог с этим сделать, второе - инстинкты. Последнее я успешно сублимировал, много занимался, читал. Ну а потом, благодаря одному человеку, я почувствовал в себе кровь, земное и грубое желание. Демоны проснулись и свергли шизоидность. Я был асоциален, обособлен, но снова оказался посреди внешних трений. Далее уже было предсказуемо, что мне придётся биться, учиться защищаться, т.к. я уже переступил черту холода и непротивления злу.
  Ближайшая цель - больничка. Нужно что-то кардинальное, чтобы ситуация изменилась. Повторюсь - я преодолевал себя, но в какой-то момент в организме произошёл щелчок, и он отказался работать дальше. Теперь всё зависит от лечения. Я быстро и сильно меняюсь с каждым годом и по сути не знаю каким я буду, если убрать дереал с параноидной социопатией. А если депру долечить? Я не знаю что это будет за человек. Я пока чувствую, что "я" растворилось в болезнях. Меня мотает из стороны в сторону. Что бы я сейчас не придумывал, это окажется неверным, потому что мне слишком мешает ощущение..фонит и я не могу в таком "шуме" сказать что-то конкретное. Всё упёрлось в лечение. По-настоящему - я ничего не хочу и ничего так и не захотел. Разве что - лежать на диване и слушать депрессивную музыку. Остальное всё неинтересно. Вот такой весёлый расклад.

----------


## Unity

> Траумереи - такая милая девушка...любопытно какие у вас тараканы в голове


 Самые любимые… 
И когда случится так, что явится Тот, кто их, _таковых_, ищет всю свою жизнь — Она, наконец-то, _выздоровеет_…

----------


## _lamer

Все мы милые издалека.

----------


## nain

Психиатрия это полный отстой. Лечился дважды, и увы просто напросто нажил себе есчо болячек. После лекарств мой дохлый иммунитет совсем загнулся и половина моего страшного ябла потеряла подвижность, глаз не моргал, со рта капали слюньки и половина языка не чувствовала вкуса. И есчо, даже по местному телевидению нашего мухосранска показывали что в дурдоме нарушаются права человека. Больные давятся бигусом, а зав отделением ездит на работу на камрюхе. Ех поганая жизнь.

----------


## neji

> хороший пример - характерно для многих людей - если у человека болит зуб, он терпит до последнего. И только когда прижмет - идет к врачу, когда случай уже запущеный.


 именно так. особенно если не болит, а просто разваливается, изредка побаливая. и образуя дырищи, которые приходится постоянно ковырять зубочисткой чтоб там не накапливалось всякое говно. что угодно, лишь бы не решать проблему. и так со всем, всю жизнь)




> В интернете сидит неликвид, т.е. отбросы реала. Остальное - от лукавого.


 те, для кого инет это целая область увлечений, так сказать computer science, по твоему тоже отбросы? инет создан отбросами для отбросов, а жизнь может быть только в реале?

----------


## _lamer

> Больные давятся бигусом, а зав отделением ездит на работу на камрюхе. Ех поганая жизнь.


   У меня тётка психиатр. Там вообще комедия. Главврач психотделения (ему под 70) ездит на волге не то 70х, не то 60х годов. Машина кряхтит, плохо заводится, водитель постоянно матерится, запчасти приходится заказывать из Москвы и ждать неделями, но машину он не продаёт. Недавно была конференция психиатров. Действительно, многие на камри, кто во что горазд, а этот жеглов советской закалки на кряхтящем ведре гвоздей. Сценка была закачаешься.



> те, для кого инет это целая область увлечений, так сказать computer science, по твоему тоже отбросы? инет создан отбросами для отбросов, а жизнь может быть только в реале?


   Инфа 100%. Процитирую Стива Джобса (или кого-то из когорты маркетологов) - мы не удовлетворяем потребности, мы их создаём. 
  Мало? Давай организуем встречу в реале - тех, кто живёт инетом и тех, кто живёт реалом. И посмотрим. В синем углу у нас будут додики, в красном - дОбры мОлодцы. И дело не в весе. Интернет - одна большая иллюзия жизни. Однажды люди утонут в нём как показано в пророческом фильме "Матрица".
  Мало? В инете "общение" ведёт к неврозу. В реале живой обмен эмоциями, жидкостями, гормонами. Это естественно. Человек не компьютер, а мы не повесть Беляева.

----------


## Unity

В Интернете всё рождается... зародыш Реального - словно бы в утробе...
Взрослый, чай, - стоило бы понять это.

----------


## nain

> В Интернете всё рождается... зародыш Реального - словно бы в утробе...
> Взрослый, чай, - стоило бы понять это.


 Интернет зло. Он мне вчера нанес ещё одну психологическую травму. Я увидел как детина наподобии меня писюлит девятилетнюю девочку.... бррр крики кровь бррр После такого желание жить само собой отпадает

----------


## _lamer

> Интернет зло. Он мне вчера нанес ещё одну психологическую травму. Я увидел как детина наподобии меня писюлит девятилетнюю девочку.... бррр крики кровь бррр После такого желание жить само собой отпадает


   Ну порно-культура - это плод жизни таких как Призрак Стима (хрустальная принцесса). Есть спрос - будет и предложение. Поэтому я не различаю гомосеков, педофилов и порнушников. Итог у всего этого один - растление чьих-нибудь детей, изнасилования, убийства.

----------


## Простоя

Спасибо всем, кто высказал своем мнение. 

Все так сложно в этом мире. Но должен же быть способ найти свой ритм в нем.

----------


## Unity

Please, поэкспериментируйте с медитацией… 
Всё равно ведь нечего терять, — а так… может быть, _сможете понять_, — что отравляет Ваше естество — ну и как же устранит сие — безо всяческих пилюль/многочасовых бесед с кем-либо/бесконечных _игр с собой_, нескончаемых & тщетных «диалогов» с самою собой… 
Сомнение ворует энергию к действию… 
А время течёт и жизнь убегает.
Просто попробуйте. 
Что Вам терять?.. 
Разве се сложно?..

----------


## Простоя

> поэкспериментируйте с медитацией…


 вот я как раз книжку купила о медитации. 
сегодня пробовала упражнение - осознанность. Пробовола осознать, что же я чувствую. Потому что вроде плохо, а почему плохо... Страшно самой себе признаться. 
Я боюсь будущего. 

А тебе как медитация помогает. Над чем работаешь? 
Ты веришь в жизнь после смерти?

----------


## _lamer

> вот я как раз книжку купила о медитации.


   Стоило бы сначала разузнать на различных ресурсах от тех, кто что-то пробовал. Это не игрушки. У меня тётя психиатром работает. Там периодически залетает народ с повышенным кундалини)

----------


## Unity

Признайтесь себе во всём!.. И, рассмотрев сие, просто _отпустите_ это. Распознанный враг — более не приблизится незамеченным.
Медитация в своё врем, ни больше, не меньше, спасла мою жизнь; помогла всё наладить, увидеть проблему, — и решить её… Можно долго проливать слова, — но Вы не из тех, что им доверяют — и правильно. 
Лучше раз попробовать, нежель сотни раз услышать. ^_^

P.S. Гаутама Будда — лох и идиот. Мистер Л., — светоч божьей мудрости — ибо психиат(О)р (или что Вы там в мире с себя представляете [не особо интересно даже/попросту сочувствую всем тем, что рядом с вами по долгу/обязанности]). 
Полно. Не уважая иных, — являете истое своё лицо. Оно неприятно, — мне, безумному. Ищете «последователей» в ином месте, — может быть, найдутся (души типа грузчиков в извечном запое — крайне впечатлительны). 
Просвещайте тёмных сих… 
Здесь мы… нездоровые… 
Но не до такой же степени…

----------


## Злобс

> хороший пример - характерно для многих людей - если у человека болит зуб, он терпит до последнего. И только когда прижмет - идет к врачу, когда случай уже запущеный.


   похоже только я когда недавно начал болеть зуб, то стала ныть и просить, чтобы записали меня к стоматологу. Зачем люди терпят? С зубной болью шутки плохи.

----------


## nain

Ребята будьте бдительны, дважды лежал в отделение неврозов и психозов так там таких медитёров и сыроедов больше чем наркомонов и алкашей, а еще там уважают астрологию гадания магию чисел и бога ,...гы

----------


## Dementiy

Отчасти соглашусь с *nain*-ом.
Медитация - медитации рознь. 
И если этим будет заниматься психически нездоровый человек, то еще неизвестно к чему это приведет в итоге.
Ну а так, медитация - это, конечно, здорово. 
Просто не следует забывать что она требует усиленной работы над собой. 
И ничуть не меньшей чем, например, занятие спортом.

----------


## nain

> Отчасти соглашусь с *nain*-ом.
> Медитация - медитации рознь. 
> И если этим будет заниматься психически нездоровый человек, то еще неизвестно к чему это приведет в итоге.
> Ну а так, медитация - это, конечно, здорово. 
> Просто не следует забывать что она требует усиленной работы над собой. 
> И ничуть не меньшей чем, например, занятие спортом.


 Извиняюсь за флуд но... есть большое но. Видел обеспеченного идивида 50 лет, до того как начал заниматся всей этой херней был нормальный мужик, обычный водила. Но медитация и сыроедение промыли ему мозги настолько что он потеряв все документы, находясь в дурдоме был абсолютно счастлив. И пытался мне обьяснить насколько счастлив я.. короче жизнь говно

----------


## _lamer

> P.S. Гаутама Будда — лох и идиот. Мистер Л., — светоч божьей мудрости — ибо психиат(О)р (или что Вы там в мире с себя представляете [не особо интересно даже/попросту сочувствую всем тем, что рядом с вами по долгу/обязанности]). 
> Полно. Не уважая иных, — являете истое своё лицо. Оно неприятно, — мне, безумному. Ищете «последователей» в ином месте, — может быть, найдутся (души типа грузчиков в извечном запое — крайне впечатлительны).


   Какое неуважение, сударыня. Или гусыня. С кем там на авке в обнимку? А про грузчика смешно. И запои. Может, слышал такого - Джека Лондона. Из рабочей среды. Была у него книжка "Мартин Иден". Прямолинейность и целостность мало где любят. Я работал грузчиком не потому что это по-мужски. Всем нужны были деньги, у меня братику было 2 года. Долги, квартиры нет. Я не пошёл учиться никуда сначала потому что нужны были деньги. Потом - потому что не знал куда идти и зачем. Потомственные грузчики не фанатеют с Габриэля Маркеса. Один из плюсов рабочей среды - прямота и отсутствие спеси. С этим там не поживёшь, поэтому и общаться со мной просто - если ты сам простой. Если усложняешь, то, конечно, опять - толстый троллинг, который обидеть может только того, кто живёт головой в интернете.



> Медитация - медитации рознь. 
> И если этим будет заниматься психически нездоровый человек, то еще неизвестно к чему это приведет в итоге.


   Я о чём и говорю. У меня тётя закончила медакадемию, отличница, школа с серебряной медалью, академия - красный диплом. Работала несколько лет в областной дурке, у нас её называют Банная Гора или просто "банка". Сейчас в небольшом городе работает психиатром-наркологом. Таких, что перекундалинились, немало. Если психически больной начинает этим заниматься, он обостряет свои болезни, поэтому нужно подходить с умом. Это не поэзия, не Басё, это абсолютно реальные методики, которые воздействуют на физическое. Шутить с этим не стоит.

----------


## Unity

> Извиняюсь за флуд но... есть большое но. Видел обеспеченного идивида 50 лет, до того как начал заниматся всей этой херней был нормальный мужик, обычный водила. Но медитация и сыроедение промыли ему мозги настолько что он потеряв все документы, находясь в дурдоме был абсолютно счастлив. И пытался мне обьяснить насколько счастлив я.. короче жизнь говно


 


> 21. Тот, чей ум не привязан к внешним чувственным удовольствиям, обретает счастье в себе. Посвятивший себя созерцанию Брахмана наслаждается бесконечным блаженством.
> 22. Наслаждения, рожденные соприкосновением чувств с объектами, лишь источник страдания, у них есть начало и конец, мудрый не радуется им.
> 23. Кто способен преодолеть побуждения, рожденные желанием, гневом, даже здесь, не освободившись от тела, тот - йог, тот - счастливый человек.
> 24. Кто счастлив внутри, радуется внутри, кто озаряется изнутри, тот йог становится божественным и достигает освобождения в Боге.


 Тот человек с промытым… сердцем… постиг боле Вашего…  
Пусть для мира «он погиб», — он родился для того, что свыше… 
С точки зренья гусениц, — мотыльки мертвы… ^_^ 
Вот и весь ответ… 
*зловещим и грозным голосом* Берегите хрупкий разум свой, — все Вы, ценящие Ад свой!.. Ни шагу с него!.. Никаких поисков Ответов!.. Спрячьтесь в гроб собственных же мыслей, забейте же его крышку гвоздями догматов обо том, что «…Правильно»!.. Опуститесь заживо в могилу собственных иллюзий!.. 
Постите на форумах, — «…On-line репортажи с Того света» — хроники геенны, кою Вы создали в собственной душе — будучи ослеплены собственными вымыслами…

----------


## _lamer

> Тот человек с промытым… сердцем… постиг боле Вашего…  
> Пусть для мира «он погиб», — он родился для того, что свыше… 
> С точки зренья гусениц, — мотыльки мертвы… ^_^ 
> Вот и весь ответ… 
> *зловещим и грозным голосом* Берегите хрупкий разум свой, — все Вы, ценящие Ад свой!.. Ни шагу с него!.. Никаких поисков Ответов!.. Спрячьтесь в гроб собственных же мыслей, забейте же его крышку гвоздями догматов обо том, что «…Правильно»!.. Опуститесь заживо в могилу собственных иллюзий!.. 
> Постите на форумах, — «…On-line репортажи с Того света» — хроники геенны, кою Вы создали в собственной душе — будучи ослеплены собственными вымыслами…


   Дети, будьте бдительны! Будете медитировать, станете такими как unity.

----------


## nain

> Дети, будьте бдительны! Будете медитировать, станете такими как unity.


 Полностью поддерживаю, лайк тебе))) Не хочу обитеть Unity но ещё пару десятков ваших сообщений и мой малоразмерный мозг покинет черепную коробку

----------


## qwe

> С точки зренья гусениц, — мотыльки мертвы… ^_^ 
> Вот и весь ответ…


 вот это факт)

----------


## Unity

> Дети, будьте бдительны! Будете медитировать, станете такими как unity.


 Себя почитая несказанно мудрыми, эго преклоняясь, отрицая медитацию & самопознание, — станете как Л. Одинокими… Озлобленными… Смерти & исчезновенья жаждущими… ^_^ 
*грустно и смешно*
Души Здесь, чай уже не малые. Сами смогут выбрать, — что в жизни важнее…

----------


## _lamer

> Себя почитая несказанно мудрыми, эго преклоняясь, отрицая медитацию & самопознание, — станете как Л. Одинокими… Озлобленными… Смерти & исчезновенья жаждущими… ^_^ 
> *грустно и смешно*
> Души Здесь, чай уже не малые. Сами смогут выбрать, — что в жизни важнее…


   Я? Себя? Со мной общаться просто. Мудрым я считаю устройство мира, в котором таким как ты место только в интернете. Слава яйцам.

----------


## Игорёк

> похоже только я когда недавно начал болеть зуб, то стала ныть и просить, чтобы записали меня к стоматологу. Зачем люди терпят? С зубной болью шутки плохи.


 Летом были сильные приступы, терпел до последнего, и когда уже морально решился - всё прошло. Лечить стоит просто кариес, если пульпит - зуб так и так умрет и разрушится в течении нескольких лет. Выбор за хозяином - несколько недель терпения на колесах, или ужасы на кресле с тратой денег.

----------


## Злобс

получается что у меня зуб разрушится, да??? да потому что выяснилось, что у меня пульпит. и когда врач вскрыла под пломбой зуб, то увидела, что зубной нерв уже сгнил, просто я жаловалась на боли и там решили, что будут мне удалять зубной нерв, а увидели что он и так сгнил. делали кучу снимков. просто пульпит начался из за халатности другого стоматогола, когда летом в другой больнице кариес лечила, то объяснили, что там пломбу мне поставили прям на нерв и поэтому были боли и сгнил нерв. но несмотря на то что удалили недавно сгнивший нерв, поставили пломбу, то у меня временами вссе равно болит, например сегодня ночью и реагирует все равно на холодное и горячее. я не знаю что делать, он не должен болеть, ведь нерва там уже нет!

----------


## neji

умрёт не умрёт - восстанавливать то надо, а то жевать будет нечем)

----------


## Злобс

Мне его восстановили, в последний момент спасли, а то пришлось бы зуб удалять, но все равно временами болит

----------


## Простоя

> Ребята будьте бдительны, дважды лежал в отделение неврозов и психозов так там таких медитёров и сыроедов больше чем наркомонов и алкашей, а еще там уважают астрологию гадания магию чисел и бога ,...гы


 Уважаемый, зачем же крайности. Я читаю книгу по психологии, а не по эзотерике  :Smile:  Так что глюконавтика отменяется.

Написана эта книга прагматичными американскими психологами, которые доказали, что осознанность полезна для здоровья (читай Герберт Бенсон и иже с ними). Практики там предлагаются совершенно простые и далекие от всякой мути. 
Например, полезно учиться видеть себя со стороны, называть эмоции своими именами. Это позволяет больше понимать и принимать себя. 

Основная цель, среди прочих - научиться помогать себе в сложных ситуациях. Осознанность позволяет создать базу здоровья и набор средств самопомощи.

Действительно, религиозно-эзотерические материалы опасны для многих людей с нестабильной психикой. У меня когда начинается религиозное фанатение... Я себя держу )) Знаю, что может кончиться психозом или чем пострашней.

----------


## Attacka

> Психотерапия - такое же искусство как и любое другое. Режиссёр не решит математическую задачку, а сухарь, страдающий запорами, не напишет грустную повесть. 
>   Судя по тому, что я читал, психиатрия (не психология) - куда более тонкая и серьёзная вещь чем кажется, но чтобы уметь этим заниматься, нужно иметь особый дар. Я читал примерные зарисовки лечения у таких как Вильгельм Райх, Александр Лоуэн, Эрик Бернстайн (в т.ч. групповая), Нэнси Мак-Вильямс.


 В таком случае не психиатрия, а психотерапия.

----------


## Злобс

Опять на хрен заболел зуб сильнее обычного!!! Мне его лечили !!! Что делать???

----------


## Игорёк

> Мне его восстановили, в последний момент спасли, а то пришлось бы зуб удалять, но все равно временами болит


 всмысле спасли ? у тебя там восполение какое-то было ? Сгнил нерв или его удалили - не имеет значения. Удаляют только для того чтобы предотвратить инфекционное респространение в десну (и бабок сорвать заодно). а зуб без нерва умирает и разрушается в течении нескольких лет ( у меня где-то лет 7-8 разрушался). После этого начинают разрушаться соседние с ним зубы. Через корни идет реакция. Так что вполне вероятно что у тебя болит соседний зуб. Сколько времени прошло после установки пломбы ?

----------


## Злобс

Воспаления не было. Прошло 9 дней после установки пломбы. Это не соседние болят а именно тот с которого сгнивший нерв удалили, мне даже надкусывать им больновато и вообще в инете читала что у многих после удаления нерва все равно болит .да и врач сказала что первые три дня будет болеть, раз было вмешатество в организм, анестезия, удаление нерва и все такое, но болит до сих пор временами.  Ты вообще какие то ужасы пишешь , тебя послушать так если пульпит то это конец вылетят все!

----------


## Игорёк

> Воспаления не было. Прошло 9 дней после установки пломбы. Это не соседние болят а именно тот с которого сгнивший нерв удалили, мне даже надкусывать им больновато и вообще в инете читала что у многих после удаления нерва все равно болит .да и врач сказала что первые три дня будет болеть, раз было вмешатество в организм, анестезия, удаление нерва и все такое, но болит до сих пор временами.  Ты вообще какие то ужасы пишешь , тебя послушать так если пульпит то это конец вылетят все!


 9 дней это мало. Жди еще. 
 У многих в возрасте почти все и вылетают. Но это слишком долгий процесс чтобы париться. У меня первый пульпит был в 2003м году (сразу 2 зуба). третий зуб (рядом) умер осенью 13 года, т.е. через 10 лет. Учитывая что мне 30 и что средняя продолжительность 57 - не так всё и страшно )

----------


## Гражданин

Осталось аж 27 лет коптить)

----------


## Nega

> В интернете сидит неликвид, т.е. отбросы реала. Остальное - от лукавого. Нет. Ты просто скажешь - ладно! Рада за твоё мнение. Счастливому человеку нечего делать в инете. Он в реале - бухает, трахается, совершает ошибки, страдает, радуется, чему-то учится. Чему может научиться тот, кто ничего не делает? А невротик живёт именно так, потому что боится ошибки. И закапывается ещё глубже, делая вид, что жить в каморке, не видя людей, не имея друзей, семью, детей, хорошей и любимой работы, денег, что жить так - хорошо! А все остальные просто быдло.


 Ну на счёт "отбросов реала" это ты зря. Я общаюсь в сети и при этом не забываю бухать, трахаться, любить,  дружить, предавать,нянчить ребёнка, страдать, смеяться и т.д. И всё это в реальной жизни.

В просторах инета нашла кое- что про "быдло"

Значение слова Быдло по Ефремовой:
Быдло - 1. Рабочий рогатый скот. 
2. перен. разг.-сниж. Люди, покорно подчиняющиеся чьей-л. воле, позволяющие эксплуатировать себя. 

Значение слова Быдло по Ожегову:
Быдло - О людях, которые бессловесно выполняют для кого-нибудь тяжелую работу 

Значение слова Быдло по словарю Ушакова:
БЫДЛО 
быдла, ср., чаще собир. (польск. bydlo - скот) (обл. бран.). О тупых, безвольных людях, покорных насилию. || В устах помещиков - крепостников - презрительное обозначение крестьянской массы, как безвольного, бессловесного и покорного стада, опекаемого помещиком. 

А ты какое определение имел(а) в виду?

----------


## Reita

> В просторах инета нашла кое- что про "быдло"


   Вот именно,сейчас это слово вставляют где надо и где не надо,куда попало,для связки предложения,а ведь понятие вполне конкретное.Мне кажется,что наиболее точно формулирует Ушаков,расставляя основной акцент именно на "Безволии".покорности.
  Тупое обезличенное стадо,покорно выполняющее всё,что им велят сверху-собственно,вот это и есть истинное быдло.А сейчас в их ряды вписывают и просто хамов,разного рода невоспитанное отребье с отсутствием каких-либо манер и пьяное бычьё и...кого там только нет.Точнее надо быть,точнее.

----------


## Yrok25

По тому что в этой стране , далеко не у всех проблемы только в голове .

----------


## June

Нет запроса.

----------


## Something

ВСЕ ПРОСТО...
ты придешь значит к нему, он поумничает, скажет тебе все то, что ты и так знал, типа: "какое ты дерьмо и вообще твой эгоизм зашкаливает до небес", опять таки доказав, что всему миру плевать, если тебя не будет... И что вы думаете? ЭТО ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ПОМОГАЕТ, умник спас жизнь бедолаге, который стал еще несчастнее-_-

в худшем случае тебя упекут в мир ромашки, мятки и овощей :Big Grin:

----------


## Something

...а сам после всего этого, запивая снотворное алкоголем, поет:"ТРО-ЛО-ЛО, живите наивные твари!".

----------


## June

> скажет тебе все то, что ты и так знал, типа: "какое ты дерьмо и вообще твой эгоизм зашкаливает до небес"


 *Something*, откуда инфа? Психотерапевт уже говорил тебе такие слова? Или другие люди, не врачи, говорили их тебе и поэтому ты считаешь, что врач скажет то же самое?

----------


## Something

Говорил.
Кода я пришла к нему в первый раз, прием продлился 5 минут, он просто сказал, что это подростковое, ничего страшного нет. На второй прием он сказал мне, что это уже чересчур: " я-эгоистка и должна подумать о родителях", которым, как ни странно, совершенно пох. 
Если это даже подростковое, они хотя бы поговорили со мной на эту тему, я ведь не сразу стала думать о смерти, это все накапливалось, заговорить сама пыталась с ними, мне ведь тогда психотерапевт и не нужен был, просто родной человек, кому можно было бы излить душу, а они побежали к врачу

----------


## June

> "я-эгоистка и должна подумать о родителях", которым, как ни странно, совершенно пох.


 


> а они побежали к врачу


 Ну, если побежали к врачу, значит не совсем пох.
А квалификация многих наших "врачей", конечно, оставляет желать лучшего)

----------


## Nega

Помощь не каждому нужна. Моя подруга не хочет жить (несчастная любовь). При каждой встрече  одни рассуждения про жизнь - говно. Были попытки дать совет: записаться к психологу, почитать литературу, 
заняться чем-нибудь.   Только заикнусь про психолога - она уже смотрит на меня как на врага.  Не нужны ей ни советы ни помощь. Хочет она просто говорить. А я слушаю и себя успокаиваю :ну если ещё жива значит цепляется за жизнь.

----------


## June

> Помощь не каждому нужна. Моя подруга не хочет жить (несчастная любовь). При каждой встрече  одни рассуждения про жизнь - говно. Были попытки дать совет: записаться к психологу, почитать литературу, 
> заняться чем-нибудь.   Только заикнусь про психолога - она уже смотрит на меня как на врага.  Не нужны ей ни советы ни помощь. Хочет она просто говорить. А я слушаю и себя успокаиваю :ну если ещё жива значит цепляется за жизнь.


 Знакомая ситуация. Правда со стороны человека, которому “помощь не нужна”) Дело не в том, что помощь не нужна. Просто есть понимание, возможно ошибочное, а, возможно, и нет, что психологи не помогут. Я не скажу за всех психологов, но те, к которым я обращался, мне не помогли. Не помогло и чтение литературы и занятия чем-нибудь. И мне трудно что-нибудь посоветовать. Разве что набраться терпения.

----------


## Unity

Присоединяюсь. 
Все религии в человеческой истории считали, что тропа к исцелению одна, — и никой доктор или же волшебник не спасёт людей, — при всех своих талантах и желаниях — потому, что смысл нашего рождения — самолично «вправить себе же мозги», выбраться с трясины заблуждений, порождающих наш ад, нас ведущий только лишь к саморазрушению. 
Но никто не услышит… 
Все заняты процессом… подавления собственных терзаний… Некогда задуматься… Просто в лом искать разрешение…

----------


## June

> Присоединяюсь


 


> никой доктор или же волшебник не спасёт людей


 Хочу уточнить свою позицию, чтобы не быть неправильно понятым.

Я понимаю, что в реальных психбольницах в нашей стране людей чаще всего не лечат. Но если порассуждать о том, как оно должно быть, то при некоторых особенностях психики, например при частых галлюцинациях, альтернативы медикаментозному лечению на сегодняшний день просто нет.

И я большой сторонник разговорной психотерапии в тех случаях, в которых она способна помочь. Мне, например, нравится когнитивная психотерапия. Возможно, есть что-нибудь другое и более эффективное, я просто не знаю.

Лично я в ближайшее время не планирую обращаться к психотерапевту или психологу. Мне на сегодняшний день нечего у них попросить. Я не вижу, в чём бы они смогли мне в моей ситуации помочь. Но все люди разные, и я не сторонник обобщений и не считаю, что они неспособны помочь вообще никому.

----------


## Игорёк

> Мне на сегодняшний день нечего у них попросить. Я не вижу, в чём бы они смогли мне в моей ситуации помочь.


 это основная причина почему не обращаются )

----------


## rainbow walker

теперь каждый раз как я являюсь к психотерапевту/психиатру, меня однозначно кладут в больницу, без вопросов.
я там не могу находиться. в дневном стационаре попробовала - не смогла.
мне гораздо хуже становится среди разных депрессивных пациентов. как будто я уже умерла и в ад попала, абсолютная уверенность что я никогда не выберусь оттуда.
ни один врач не может это пока понять, советуют перетерпеть хотя бы неделю, но там невыносимая обстановка. 
есть частные клиники, где совсем по-другому, но на это денег нет.

----------


## Yrok25

Шикарный вопрос , как будто тут не Россия , как будто тут собрались большинство  дети алигархов с экзестенциальным кризисом .

----------


## ArigatoGodzaimasu

Понимая,что мысли о суициде-это результат не одной неудачи,а множеств проблем,следует обращаться к психотерапевту.Они больше по части депрессий,неврозов,короче- пограничных состояний.Психолог-обычный советчик,бесполезный советчик,особенно в условиях России.
Сейчас хороший частный психотерапевт стоит немалое количество бабла,поэтому сразу забываем про них.Есть частный психотерапевты,в клиниках-тут за сеанс от 1000.Хорош ли он?80 на 20.Узнаешь лишь после трех или более посещений.
Я ходил к такому врачу из-за невроза.Прошло 5-6 сеансов.Итог:бесполезно,зато поболтали.
У нас в России, как таковая, психология плохо развита.Что они предлагают?Разговоры и таблетки.Сразу-бесполезно.У вас быстрее всё само собой пройдет.Я сейчас имею ввиду спецов среднего класса.Выбирайте крайне осторожно,иначе зря деньги просеете.
Также можно найти психологов через скайп.Очень удобно.Сейчас это бурно развивается,ищите и найдете.Тот кто ищет,тот всегда найдет.

----------


## натуралист

> Кто перестал надеяться получить помощь. Вопрос к вам. Почему вы не обращаетесь к врачам, психологам, психотерапевтам? 
> 
> Могу рассказать о своем опыте, хотя он и не так важен в контексте данной беседы, наверно... 
> Я долго не могла найти правильное лечение своей депрессии и прочих "глюков", но спустя какое-то время мне все-таки поставили диагноз (не один). После чего я стала посещать курсы психотерапии. Принимала таблетки. С таблетками мой личный опыт пока не очень, а терапия дает реальные изменения в поведении и образе мыслей. Правда, это все занимает много времени. Посему вывод: чем быстрее вы найдете своего врача и/или психотерапевта (не все будут вам подходить и правильно помогать), тем быстрее получится вылечить невроз.


 да, согласен, таблетки неоч помогают особенно по мне, но у меня была соц фобия и трудно было даже за дверь выйти да еще и сдепрой сильной.. и мне они чем-то помогли чувствовать себя более расслабленно что-ли. 
осталось психотерапией заняться, ноя попробую покасобствоеннормучто, что-то сделать... самотерапия)

----------


## Traumerei

> самотерапия)


 Лучше соматерапия  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

> Лучше соматерапия


 'Обнимашками', ласками и нежностью, бережными поцелуями, — на начальных стадиях… Осознанием того, что _небезразличны миру_, — ну хотя бы одной его части, некому иному существу… Только это лечит; прочее, — только лишь плацебо & самовнушение — кое вскоре подточит сомнение, — ну и здравствуй, рецидив прежнего кошмара — и опять по-новой, — в 'колесе Сансары'…

----------


## Wasted

> Мне повезло с хатой, можно было бы приплюсовать и аренду квартиры.


 Тебе и с матерью повезло, но ведь она не вечна.

----------


## Wasted

> Хотя видимо ты другого мнения.


 Чувак, я давно ты уже понял, что ты отнюдь не глуп и имеешь способности, но чертовски ленив и безынициативен. Пока тебя кормят в теплой квартире, ты ничего не будешь делать.

----------


## Wasted

> Психолог в психиатрии тоже грила что далеко не груп), до умного не дотягиваю). Да, пока я в относительно тепличных условиях, смысла что-то делать немного. Передо мной не стоит остро вопрос выживания, а потому могу спокойно думать о смерти.


 Более чем уверен, что твои мысли о смерти лишь баловство и пижонство, будешь цепляться за жизнь до мяса на пальцах.

----------


## Reorn

Обращался...
В результате оказался ещё в более глубокой заднице.
Психологи перенаправили к психиатрам, те предложили таблетки от которых окончательно поехала крыша. 
Теперь я глубокий инвалид-психохроник. А мог до обращения хоть как то функционировать в социуме

----------


## Unity

С детства было понимание: никто не "залезет в голову" иному человеку - никакой врач, ни за какие деньги и даже затратив сколь угодно много времени. Никто не сумеет "изменить настройки" нашего ума и сознания вмести самих нас, наши кредо, наши идеалы, верования ну и установки - кои нам же субъективно крайне отравляют жизнь. Никто не сумеет прожить эту жизнь "вместо" самих нас, сталкиваясь с каждодневным стрессом, сложностями и проблемами и преодолевая их. 
Никто кроме нас. Только сами мы.
Никакие препараты ничего не сменят, алкоголь или же табак, разной тяжести наркотики - всё это бессильно - супротив того, как привыкли думать, сея свои мысли, вскоре пожиная адские эмоции и переживания, что сводят с ума. 
К тому же, равно как в любой профессии, во психиатрии есть свои да Винчи ну и "коновалы". Доверять свой разум, душу и внимание, хрупкий этот механизм, во руки того, для кого ты - просто имя и фамилия, пациент(ка) с палаты с неким энным номером, история хвори - это безрассудно. 
Лишь любовь врачует - ну а в медицине/в клятве Гиппократа опции подобной, к сожалению, не предусмотрено.
Вот и остаётся.
Понять.
Что ты лишь машина. 
С некими поломками. 
В норме всё функционирует вот так, в твоём частном случае - совсем по-другому. И коли заметна разница меж наличествующей болью ну и идеальным чертежом - стоит самолично устранять различия. 
Кроме тебя самой, никто тебя не починит.

----------


## Dannebrog

>Никакие препараты ничего не сменят

А вот позвольте не согласиться. В моем случае именно препараты, пожалуй, и изменили все. И вряд ли без этих
таблеточек я бы вернулся в мир живых)

Потому, пользуясь случаем, как бывший посетитель этого форума и бывший потенциальный суицидник, хочу обратиться
к вам, люди - *ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ОБРАТИТЕСЬ К ВРАЧУ!!!* Это единственное, что
поможет в запущенном случае! Не слушайте никого, просто найдите хорошего психотерапевта, обратитесь в районный
психотерапевтический центр, в районный ПНД, в конце концов! 

Мне это помогло, когда я был на грани и уже одной ногой в могиле. Если бы не врачи и не спасительные таблетки, 
меня бы уже не было в живых. Потому заклинаю вас, люди - идите к врачу и спасайте себя. Если получилось у такого
ничтожества, каким был я - получится и у вас.

----------


## Мастики

Обращаюсь к врачам)) Немного помогает.

----------


## Unkle33

Потому что обращаюсь. Почему ж нет?
Топикстартер молодец. У нас в обществе считается что "заткнись и не ной". 
Тогда как ряд вопросов не обязательно решать самому.

----------

